# WE Fest



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Anybody going? It should be a really fun time. Don't know what I am looking forward to most: the partying and girls or the music. It will be fun to be up there with all my friends partying with all the hotties, but there is a hell of a music lineup too. Kenny Chesney, Tim McGraw, my favorite, George Strait, Montgomery Gentry, Trace Adkins, and many others including a lot of regional bands. It will be a really good time. $235 for camping and tickets. Food and gas will push it up to probably a $300 trip, but it will be well worth it. Already went on one camping trip this year, cost me $55. I had to leave a day early, and that day the DNR cited 3 friends with minor possession. Their trip cost will be over $100. A lot of money, but a great time to make memories with friends.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

> Anybody going?


More like who isn't going?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

We fest?Nothing like waking up to the smell of stale beer and urine uke: .Last time I went to it I didnt sleep for two days.None stop parties.For you younger guys,be carefull.They have plain clothes police officers patrolling as well as uniformed cops.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I will be there for my 14th year in a row !!! See ya all in Lake Sallie, "THIS IS MY TOWN" :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Oh the memories or lack of memories. After the weekend party campouts I needed the whole rest of the week to recover.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Last time I went was 1997 and our group really did it up right with a huge dance tent, crystal ball, dj, etc. In fact I don't think most of the guys made a concert. I can't imagine doing all that now as I like my house and peace and quiet. I will say that this year's lineup is the best that I can ever remember. I was a 3 year we fest veteran and those were some of the best times I ever had. I do agree that I slept for three days after I got back.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Which campground did you guys stay at?I was at the viking campground.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hilltop twice and Viking once. Viking by far was the most fun....


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I woke up after the first night last year and couldn't feel my left arm. I passed out so hard I never moved once during the night. Should be fun again.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I remember one year down there,my sisiter and her friends were all sleeping in one big tent.They woke up and found this guy that was really hammered.I heard them screaming for me to get over there.I got there and here they were asking each other who invited the guy into the tent.No one fesed up.We were wondering what to do with him,he was really drunk at 8:30 in the AM,and I jokingly said to roll him down the hill.Well guess what,that is exactly what they did :lol: .That poor sucker tumbled down the hill,crawled next to another tent,and passed out again.I seen the guy later on and he wasnt hurt or anything.Heck he couldnt even remember being pushed out of the tent.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I might make it this year. Iam not sure yet. Awesome stories!


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Howdy,
Sounds like a good time. A couple of my friends and I are thinking about going, but odnt have tickets. But we will see what happens. See yo all there possibly.

Curt


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Anybody ever go to Rockin the Hills?

I used to go to WEfest when it was little and the whole party fit in town almost...ZORBAS.....PORT OF AUTHORITY.....WOOHOOOO


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

WE FEST = drunken debauchery.
The last four years camping in Viking, so many stories. 
I would have to say the last two years border on the greatest moments in my life.
Here is one that is hard to swallow afterward. I drank a liter of Captain by 3 in the afternoon, then procedeed to perform wrestling moves on my car. By the end of the match, there was a crowd of about 40 people cheering me on. Great times.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

So, you guys have much fun? I had a cold through the weekend that put a slight damper on things, but still had a great time. The rain Friday sucked. Left camp at 10:15 PM to see McGraw since the rain let up, and was pleased to see Montgomery Gentry hadn't performed yet. Watched them, got soaked, and then watched McGraw. The rain did make for some good mud wrestling pits for the females. I think the funniest thing I saw all weekend was a streaker. We were sitting around the fire and all of a sudden we heard loud hoofbeats. This guy is running naked as fast as he can away from two mounted patrols, dodging through campsites and all. It was hilarious. I also was a fan of the extremely hot 30+ year old woman that wanted me at the concerts. Great times.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I had a blast at We Fest again this year. I stayed in Eagle this time and it was as much fun as Viking. There was a topless girl running around on thursday. My brother went up and asked her if she would let him and I take a picture holding her boobs, and she said "sure i love my boobs." So as you can imagine we took the picture with both of us holding one boob. We are going to send it to my mom in an email. God do i love that place. Oh yeah we camped next to the "hooter meter" that was an experience to say the least. :beer:


----------

